
What roadkill says about the insatiability of human speed - akbarnama
https://aeon.co/essays/what-roadkill-says-about-the-insatiability-of-human-speed
======
fallinghawks
Speed, perhaps, but population for sure as well.

There's been a citizen science study at UC Davis going on for many years now
called the California Roadkill Observation System (CROS)
[http://www.wildlifecrossing.net/california/](http://www.wildlifecrossing.net/california/)
It has maps of roadkill sightings, makes for interesting viewing. It used to
allow you to select by species but unfortunately no longer.

------
eggy
It had me recall the storied practices of Jainists who step carefully and
slowly to avoid harming and killing insects underfoot. A main tenet of Jainism
is Ahimsa or non-violence.

